# 457 Visa and Permanent Residency



## venkatakrishnanr (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi All,

Me (Secondary Applicant) and My wife (Primary Applicant) have got an option from a sponsor to work there on a long stay visa (457). I read through many threads that only after 2 years with current employer who is providing sponsorhip we can apply for Permanent Residency. I just have only few questions where I need some expert advice from you all.

1. If my wife gets pregnant after 1 year in Australia, will that deny our 457 in Australia due to leaves taken / jobless for more than 28 days?
2. If my wife is pregnant after 1 year is that we would not get complete health coverage in Australia since we are in 457 Subclass?
3. After 2 Years (Hopefully there are not much rule change) and we are able to get PR, how much time does it take to get a PR from 457.

Based on your replies and suggestions, me and my wife wanted to decide to take this forward because we wanted to go for a child.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

1) You will need to talk to ur sponsor on whether ur wife will still be on their payroll or she will be unemployed. IF she is unemployed, then you guys need to exit the country. But all depends on whats the policy the company will take in case of her pregnancy.
2) You won't be eligible for any medicare before you are a PR, you will need to take sufficient insurance to cover the pregnancy costs
3)If your employer sponsors you(its not an automatic process of transfer from a 457 to PR, your employer needs to sponsor), then its a very high priority visa type and its approved pretty quickly


venkatakrishnanr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me (Secondary Applicant) and My wife (Primary Applicant) have got an option from a sponsor to work there on a long stay visa (457). I read through many threads that only after 2 years with current employer who is providing sponsorhip we can apply for Permanent Residency. I just have only few questions where I need some expert advice from you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## venkatakrishnanr (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Is it advisable to come in 457 and switch over to PR later after 2 Years. 
Visa Regulations and Rules change every year (Keeping fingers crossed that this would be positive even after 2 years), what do you suggest try to get a PR from India directly and come there or get a 457 from here, try for PR after 2 Years. Please suggest.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with borntobeauaussie. If you are intending to start a family whilst on a 457 visa, you need to obtain the right level of private health cover from the outset as there are waiting periods that apply and at a time when hormones are running high, you and your wife certainly do not want to face the stress of huge hospital bills.


----------

